# Would a stand dryer help???



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Minnie,

I dry my standards with a K-9II about 95% then finish them off with a speedy stand dryer to get them perfectly straight. Davis make a product that many like called fluff out ( Davis Fluff Out 32oz-Groomer's Choice) it helps keep them fluffed and straight. My K-9 has heat so I do not have much to do other than their heads and ears with the stand dryer. I too love a perfectly straight poodle that lasts, just keep drying. The biggest mistake I see is that they are not all the way dry, you may think they are but often they are not. You can even use your own blow dryer on low heat to get it straight. Another tip is to do it in sections (line drying). Best of luck to you!

Kathy


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

The hair will 'separate' when it's dry. If you notice it's clumpy when wet. The fluff dryer can help. I don't have one at the salon I work at now and I still can get their hair straight. It's more of holding the dryer in one spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

A good quality conditioner can help too.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Either you aren't drying her all the way, OR she is drying too quickly. I struggle with the front of the dog air drying while I work on the back end lol. I've started covering the parts of Raven (he gets stand dried only) I'm not working on with a damp towel. It seems to help quite a bit, as well as keep him calm. Also he lies down while I dry him, so that way he doesn't have all that air swirling around him and drying his coat before I get to it. If a section does dry before you get to it, re-wet it. I keep a spray bottle full of plain water on hand. Also, make sure you are pushing the nozzle of the dryer right up into her coat, almost onto the skin. 

Does she still have puppy coat? That would be another factor in your troubles. Puppy coats can be difficult to straighten all the way, and then even when you do get them straight they curl up within hours! I battle that with Raven a lot. Thank goodness his coat change has started I can't wait for adult coat! It's so much easier to maintain.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

With the nozzle. Only hold it right by the skin if its short hair otherwise it will tangle upon itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

-Lilith- said:


> With the nozzle. Only hold it right by the skin if its short hair otherwise it will tangle upon itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Very true I should have clarified. Although I personally can do it with longer hair too, you just have to be careful.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Exactly. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow thank you all for your help!!!

I took the nozzle off the dryer so that the sound did not scare her - and she's so tiny and the dryer is powerful and it really blows. Unfortunately it does not heat unless it is turned up and used for a long time.

I used to have much less issues when she was in a shorter coat but trying to keep her in a longer style - working towards a Scandi is tougher. And while she will be 2 in March her coat is very fine.

When drying longer coat due you brush while drying or just blow it out with the dryer? I try to brush when drying and it looks terrible - this is towards the middle body / neck area. Also the front legs but I think the problem is they are drying before I can get to them when I work back to front.

I'd like to avoid another piece of equipment if I can but I'll spring for the stand dryer if the HV is not enough.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Keep up with the HV. No need to get a stand dryer. If you must for a finish you can use a human hairdryer on warm to just touch up. It sounds like the front end is drying before you get to it so it is a little kinky already by the time you get up there. Keep that area a bit more moist up there. I will HV like a whole leg almost to dry & then I use a brush to really straighten that leg & then I go to the next body part & do the same thing. I use no stand dryer & get a great finish. I also keep the front WET though because getting through lots of long coat the front will be drying up on me. So, just keep that in mind. nice & dry from the skin on out. If the hair by the skin is damp then it will curl that section. It does take getting used too the HV- do you tuck under your arm so you have both arms free when you start to brush?


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I do the same as 3dogs, I squeeze as much water out of the legs, belly and ears as I can, but leave the "pack" and topknot soaking wet. I start with the legs, drying only with the HV. When the legs are about 90% dry, I take the nozzle off the HV and finish drying with a brush (sometimes the HV/brush combo can be harsh if you are hitting the brush with too much air). By that time my dryer is producing a small amount of heat. I do the belly area, which is relatively short, with the high velocity nozzle on full power. I do this while the dog is standing. Make sure that the coat is completely bone dry right to the skin. I usually have a towel on the table for that part too, it stops the water from hitting the table and flying back into the coat.

For the pack (neck and shoulders), and topknot. I lay my dogs down on their sides, on a fresh dry towel. I make sure the coat is as damp as the legs were when I started. If not, I have a mister that I use to spray the pack only till damp. I dry the pack starting from the sides where the dry coat is, moving towards the back, and under the ears. Make sure you get that area under the ears, and at the withers, lol. It takes forever to get perfectly dry and if you mess it up, it will look curly, and it can matt easier. I hold the HV back far enough that the hair is spread out in a circle, end to end and the skin is visible, only move once the coat is dry, and only a short distance away. If you use rapid movements, you will miss spots and are likely to tangle the coat. Once that side is dry, flip over and do the other side. I usually go over the pack, head and ears with a human hand dryer set to warm, just to make sure it is completely dry.

It's a big job, and it's not easy to do. I have times when I do it and somehow I mess it up, and end up wetting the dog down a day or two later and starting again, lol!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I am absolutely amazed by the time that you guys have taken to try to help me understand this process - truly I can't thank you all enough!!!

3dogs - I normally don't hold the dryer when brushing. I purchased the CC - hold a hose and try to aim it at the section normally leaving the attachments off.

If I'm understanding this right I think I need to put the cone attachment back on and work is small sections without the brush. I tried to stretch dry her sides and made one heck of a mess. Tomorrow is bath day as we have agility class Thursday. So try, try, try again - wish me luck I'll need it :afraid:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Update*

Guess what I have..... a fluffy straight puff ball of a poodle!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!! I put down the brush and it took a very long time (2 hrs for a 4 pound toy) I bow to you with standards OMG!!! I did very small sections in little circles with the HV dryer and she looks amazing!!!

After she was dry I spritzed with the Ice on Ice and used the pin brush and comb and just wow! 

Seriously I can't thank you all enough!!!! I can't wait to show her off at class tomorrow - she is just adorable!!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Woohoo! Way to go!

Pictures?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Really I'm too nervous to post pictures as I'm just trying to learn but she is cute to me!

Fond of poodles - your tip about having a towel on the table helped me a lot especially on her legs thank you so much!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is fantastic, now with time you will cut down on how long it takes you to dry. I dry my OT/Mini in less than 1/2 hr. but that has taken time over the years to dry her so fast. You will without fail cut down on your time the more you work with your technique. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

wow I need to practice...I know drying sandy takes over 3hrs.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Meh. I can dry a standard in 30 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

-Lilith- said:


> Meh. I can dry a standard in 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Good for you..but home groomers don't get the kind of practice pro groomers like me and you get. Their times are going to be slower. But lucky for them it doesn't matter as they have only one dog to get finished!

If y'all haven't already, get the poodle grooming book by Sherri Kalstone. It has just about everything in it, including instructions about drying. Also Notes from the Grooming Table by Melissa Verplank has a huge section on bathing and drying. However it is pretty big and covers all breed grooming.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry. Wasn't thinking. Lol. As a groomer and talking grooming my brain goes 'oh it's simple' 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

-Lilith- said:


> Meh. I can dry a standard in 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh I would just love to be able to dry my standards in 30 minutes. Can you help? I have the K911. I use it with the nozzle it came with. Do you use a nozzle or do you just use the hose without attachment? I do put the nozzle right up to the skin, but once the dryer heats up it is very hot to hold for any length on time in one place. Do you move the hose about on the legs and body while keeping it close to the skin...or do you hold it in one place until it is dry? 

When I had the pups in Show Coat I did hold the hose (with nozzle) away from the skin as their fur was long and I did not want it to turn in on itself...but I did brush as I was drying. But now that they are in pet trims I would really love to cut down on the drying time. ANY hints for speeding up the process?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Are you using the cone nozzle? Towel dry them, put a towel under them to stand on. I start at the butt and rear legs. Dry them all the way. I don't use a brush to be honest. It does get hot but you can hold the nozzle instead of the hose, not so hot. 
Depending on the length of hair is how far away I hold the nozzle from the skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Lilith Yes I use the cone nozzle. I usually do the back legs, then front legs, then rear of body...the mane and head. But it definitely takes me an hour or hour and 1/2. I worry that I am burning their skin when I hold the nozzle for too long in one place. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

TLP said:


> Hi Lilith Yes I use the cone nozzle. I usually do the back legs, then front legs, then rear of body...the mane and head. But it definitely takes me an hour or hour and 1/2. I worry that I am burning their skin when I hold the nozzle for too long in one place.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Just don't have the nozzle right against the skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

The dogs that you groom in 30mins. do they have a full coat or a short coat? I have a metro air force but I bought it used and it didnt come with a attachment. Does that make that much of a difference?

I guess it doesn't take that long try dry but it takes that long to get straight as I can. I really need to get her into a clip..shes starting to look like cousin IT.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Full coat. And yes a nozzle makes a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't get it, can anyone show a video of proper force drying? I have a non heated force dryer, but I'm really not sure how far to hold it from the dog and how long to stay in the exact spot. I have a weird habit of flicking my hand back and forth in small areas, didn't know you're supposed to stay in one spot for longer periods! lol!

Thanks for any help 

Rebecca


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Jay Scruggs Drying Demo - YouTube


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Drying tips from Jay Scruggs - YouTube


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG Oodle! I can't thank you enough! FANTASTIC!!!

Rebecca


----------

